# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Hitting yourself while you sleep!

## Drifter

Hello there the other night i was sleeping and then woke up after i smacked myself in the face with my arm   :Oops:  and again the night after, has anyone experience this.

----------


## O'nus

First, 

*Welcome to the board!*

Second,

Yup, I beat myself up regularly after dreams.  Stupid me!  STUPID!  STUPID!  STUPID!

Seriously, do you think this is something from you dream?  Elabortate more.  What could cause you to hit yourself?

I love your pic.

~ Michael : O'nus

----------


## Drifter

thanks man, 

i dont think it was so much that i was trying to hit my self but i think i was just making a movement in my dream and accidently hit myself (twice)...its like talking in your sleep only i guess i make movements sometimes in my sleep but it doesnt happen all the time

i dont know something else i remember that sometimes ill would have just fallen asleep and then all of sudden i would wake up immediately slightly stunned like i just had a one second nightmare! its weird but that hasnt happened for a while.

----------


## A Lost Soul

I don't think I hit myself in my sleep, but apparently I beat the crap out of others.  ::-P:  My ex used to wake me up and ask me what the hell I was fighting. Poor guy.  :Sad:

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by Drifter_
> *Hello there the other night i was sleeping and then woke up after i smacked myself in the face with my arm * and again the night after, has anyone experience this.*



haha! you hit yourself?! sweet!   ::lol::

----------


## Ginko

Your still awake. Go to sleep.



Oh yeh Whats yo teckquie for lucid dreaming, go to that post.










plz

----------


## nerve

WTF? you talking to me?

----------


## wasup

Well today when I woke up my brother was a foot from my face staring at my so I punched him right after I opened my eyes... It was funny...

----------


## liquid

::withstupid::

----------

